# Beretta .22 bobcat



## crinko (May 26, 2008)

I recently purchased a .22 bobcat for $100.00, I'm wondering is there a way to see when it was made ? It is well used but still shoots really well just has some cosmetic issues.


----------



## stuartrodenberg (Jan 29, 2013)

I have no idea. I am just introduced to the world of guns by my father. It would be great if someone help us out here. Thanks


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

crinko said:


> I recently purchased a .22 bobcat for $100.00, I'm wondering is there a way to see when it was made ? It is well used but still shoots really well just has some cosmetic issues.


Have you tried the BerettaUSA web site?


----------

